# Google- Symptoms of Celiac Disease - Tech Banyan (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

New York Times (blog)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Symptoms of Celiac Disease**Tech Banyan (blog)*Note that there are a number of other conditions which cause similar symptoms, such as *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) and lactose intolerance. *...*Confirming a Diagnosis of Celiac Disease<nobr>New York Times (blog)</nobr><nobr>*all 12 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

